

All Things Digital's Take on WakeMate - jlgosse
http://voices.allthingsd.com/20101222/wakemate-finally-ships-will-you-sleep-better-now-that-its-watching-you/

======
bretpiatt
Sell the product at break even so you can gather the world's largest pool of
sleep information to sell? Hmm...

“On the macro level, we’re really doing the biggest sleep study that has ever
been done,” he said. “We’ll be able to tell you how people are sleeping in San
Francisco versus New York, based on seasons and all kinds of things.”

<http://wakemate.com/docs/privacy/>

Based on this they could be a huge marketing funnel for sleep aid companies,
stress medications, etc...

